# thorny devil ?



## pepsi111 (Dec 30, 2010)

hey people 

I was wondering if you can... 

Actually keep thorny devils in Australia?
If so do you need a special licence? 

cheers


----------



## Braidotti (Dec 30, 2010)

In NSW they are a class 2 lic, not sure about QLD


----------



## pepsi111 (Dec 30, 2010)

ahhh so you can keep them COOL!!!

would you happen to know how much they are? I wouldn't think they would be cheap =]


----------



## byron_moses (Dec 30, 2010)

yeah and good luck keepeing up with the amount of ants they eat


----------



## shellfisch (Dec 30, 2010)

*Thorny Devils in captivity*

Thorny Devils

*thorny devils*

Thorny Devils

A few threads for you to look through 

Even if you can find some, they are not easy to keep alive in captivity, even for people who are experienced.


----------



## pepsi111 (Dec 30, 2010)

yea i just found one of the links and it seams really hard unless you build like a pit around a ant hill lol


----------



## hornet (Dec 30, 2010)

in queensland they can be kept on a basic permit and they go for (last time i looked into it) about 4k each


----------



## pepsi111 (Dec 30, 2010)

4k i think thats a bit much i might aswell get a pair of gtp


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 30, 2010)

The one problem with keeping these is the amount of ants they eat..Unless you had a cage that can be moved around the yard in search for ants,then its not a good idea to keep them.I would love to own some,i think they a amazing lizard..In 18years i have not seen any for sale(not on forums etc)..


----------



## Elapidae1 (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't think they will eat just any old ant either.


----------



## Defective (Dec 30, 2010)

lol i have the ants they eat come into my house so i could just sit it on the kitchen window sill!! no joke we get up to 2000 of the buggers 3 out of 4 seasons only season we don't have them is winter. ohh and my mum use to have one when she was a kid when she lived in iron knob! and they don't just eat ants, they eat A veg or two.


----------

